# SE Meet



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Its that time again folks!
March 6th
Venue TBA
Have had interest from people from quite far apart, post up where you are in the SE and we will find a place thats fair to all to meet!

R....


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Could be interested Gav (if you don't mind a non TT imposter)


----------



## R11NGR (Nov 22, 2004)

been waiting to go to my first meet!!

im essex (southend) and all other meets have been a tad to far!

so well up for it!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

It has got to be the Centre of the Universe!!

Croydon
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

Up for that based in Lewisham SE London


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

Another Croydon bod here, well up for it.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

How come you Croydon Bods are not making your way down to Guildford tonight ?

I am going from work, Lee Green Lewisham so can show you the way.


----------



## Timmy225 (Feb 17, 2005)

yeh, i'll be up for this!
sounds good  
just say where and i'll be there!


----------



## AnthonyR (Jan 15, 2005)

sounds good

please give me a shout when you have further details

Anthony


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

I'll be there Gav :wink:

Saul


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

TT4ME? said:


> been waiting to go to my first meet!!
> 
> im essex (southend) and all other meets have been a tad to far!
> 
> so well up for it!


Saaarfend?! me too 

i might be up for a meet too :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Hows about meeting Biggin Hill/Weterham way. we should be able to find some of the less used roads :wink: as im sure no one wants to sit in traffic.  
DR Parmar - some of us wont have a chance against your porker so be kind


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Diary is clear at the mo, Biggin Hill/Westerham sounds good to me (Sutton)


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

ronin said:


> Hows about meeting Biggin Hill/Weterham way. we should be able to find some of the less used roads :wink: as im sure no one wants to sit in traffic.
> DR Parmar - some of us wont have a chance against your porker so be kind


biggin hill doesnt sound too bad to me, ronin, the porker hasnt come yet, about 3 weeks to go, so this may very well be my last ever meet in the TT


----------



## Boba FeTT (Jan 29, 2005)

sounds good, whens this gathering happening?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

6TH march - 13.00 if that suits everyone?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Is it Westerham??

Could all try and park near Winston Churchill statue on the green!!!

Perhaps a quick blast to Chartwell - big field of a carpark - if its dry?

Defo up for it!

Kev(no Bev)toTTy


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

kevtoTTy said:


> Is it Westerham??
> 
> Could all try and park near Winston Churchill statue on the green!!!
> 
> ...


Westerhams good - could all meet in the grasshopper car park, that way we would all fit!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

> Westerhams good - could all meet in the *grasshopper *car park, that way we would all fit!


Now why did'nt I think of that! :x


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Gav

can't make the 6th, sorry. I'll bring the estate next time to compare with Saul's M3 

Why don't you start at the Grasshopper and end up at http://www.thewoodman-idehill.co.uk/? The Woodman is used by 
a fair few car clubs, has masses of parking space, good roads, excellent food and a stunning south african waitress (the thin one with black hair). Plot a route out via Edenbridge and Ide Hill and you're laughing.

Regards

Vernan


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

And I was looking forward to a Southend meeting.

I just checked where the Biggin Hill is...next to Gatwick, more or less. So no for me.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Next to Gatwick? What an extraordinary world view you have, Lord V.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Inside the M25, outside the M25, it's all the same 

Somebody better tell ATC that the two have moved next door to each other though! ;-)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is exit 5 or 6 to get to Biggin Hill and Gatwick is exit 7. It is all the same to me. What difference does it make if it is inside or outside the M25.

I have been to Bromley once in my life, which is not that far and I spent a few month in Hither Green. But the rest of the area is unknown to me. They always say that South East London is a dodgy place anyway as I found out too. But I do miss the Turkish bakery in Lewisham. The best bread in England.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> It is exit 5 or 6 to get to Biggin Hill and Gatwick is exit 7. It is all the same to me. What difference does it make if it is inside or outside the M25.
> 
> I have been to Bromley once in my life, which is not that far and I spent a few month in Hither Green. But the rest of the area is unknown to me. They always say that South East London is a dodgy place anyway as I found out too. But I do miss the Turkish bakery in Lewisham. The best bread in England.


Biggin hill is in Kent, comes under Tonbridge. Its not in SE london.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LOL...it may be Kent but it is still located SE London. :wink: The way London has expanded, anything within the M25 must be London. I will write a letter to Ken next.


----------



## gazza_TT (Feb 21, 2005)

I get my new TT150 Roadster delivered next Tuesday so will be there on the 6th. I live in Tonbridge so wont get out of third gear but will be good to see whats going on in the mad bad crazy world of TT owners...
Ahh Glasshoppa...


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

How about here as an alternative......

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse....icksearch=eynsford&addr3=&scale=100000&addr1=

Nice pub, fjord, etc etc

Kev


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

How about here as an alternative......

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse....icksearch=eynsford&addr3=&scale=100000&addr1=

Nice pub, fjord, etc etc

Kev


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

It's in the diary, mother won't be pleased though


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Is this the place, Gav??

http://www.grasshopperinn.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

stgeorgex997 said:


> Is this the place, Gav??
> 
> http://www.grasshopperinn.co.uk/index.htm


aye !


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks fairly easy to find


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

stgeorgex997 said:


> mother won't be pleased though


Just be a good boy...eat all your food and go early to bed...and all will be fine. :lol:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

vlastan said:


> stgeorgex997 said:
> 
> 
> > mother won't be pleased though
> ...


You haven't met my mum :lol:


----------



## gazza_TT (Feb 21, 2005)

Oh yes we have ...... :wink:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

I know you have gazza but not V :roll:


----------



## R11NGR (Nov 22, 2004)

vlastan, id prefer a southend meet as on my door step but seems like majority of people closer to biggin hill!! which is a bit of a treck but the nearest meet to me going on!!

not sure if there are many people near southend way for a meet but be good to have one this way at some point in the near future if people are up for that??


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

TT4ME? said:


> vlastan, id prefer a southend meet as on my door step but seems like majority of people closer to biggin hill!! which is a bit of a treck but the nearest meet to me going on!!
> 
> not sure if there are many people near southend way for a meet but be good to have one this way at some point in the near future if people are up for that??


weve had a few in southend in the past, normally do them when the weather is better.


----------



## AnthonyR (Jan 15, 2005)

sry gav will not be able to make it due to mothers day commitments.. :? :?

definitely next time!

Anthony


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Sorry Gav can't make it either in Holland that weekend.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Is everyone still up for this?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Me and the Mrs will be there!! (Not Bev if you were going to ask!)

Kev


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry, going to have to pull out, mother has put her foot down :?


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Oh man im working 6th march...will i ever get to go to my first meet?! :?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

So thats just the 2 of us.....

KevtoTTy

Ronin

Any more???

Will it be worth it??

Kev


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Thats what im thinking kev :?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Ronin

I'm wondering what's best to do!!!!

I'll PM my mobile number - Text me if you ARE making the trip.

Kev


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Following communication with Ronin and lack of activity here.......

_*MEET HAS BEEN CANCELLED*_

Will be re-arrnged for a non mothers day Sunday SOON

Kev


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

keep us informed....


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Gav, How about a joint Sunday meeting with us Surrey owners starting or finishing at that pup that over looks Epsom Race Course, in April, prehaps the south coast owners would also like to link up.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

ttvic said:


> Gav, How about a joint Sunday meeting with us Surrey owners starting or finishing at that pup that over looks Epsom Race Course, in April, prehaps the south coast owners would also like to link up.


Sure - im in Antigua April 18-29 but any other time is fine with me - still owe you Â£30 !


----------

